# ترنيمه رائعه ومعزيه جدا (أوقات بتوب)



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*الترنيمه اسمها (( اوقات بتوب ))*

*كلماتها عجبتني جدا *
* فا حبيت تشاركوني فيها *

*دا اللينك*

*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/73717189/67a2e8db/__online.html*

*هستني تسمعوها وتقولولي رايكم *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه راااااااااااااائعه ومعزيه جدا*

فعلا ترنيمه حلوة اوى يا ميرو
ميرسى اوى على الترنيمه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه راااااااااااااائعه ومعزيه جدا (أوقات بتوب)*

قمه الجمال يا ميرو 

الترنيمه دى عندى وكل يوم لازم اسمعها 

رووووووووعه بجد 

ميرررررررسى على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه راااااااااااااائعه ومعزيه جدا*



swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا ترنيمه حلوة اوى يا ميرو​
> 
> ميرسى اوى على الترنيمه​


* ميررررسي ليكي يا كوكي *
*وبجد مبسوطه انها عجبتك *
*نورتي الموضوعه يا قمر *​


----------



## mero_engel (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه راااااااااااااائعه ومعزيه جدا (أوقات بتوب)*



kokoman قال:


> قمه الجمال يا ميرو ​
> 
> الترنيمه دى عندى وكل يوم لازم اسمعها ​
> رووووووووعه بجد ​
> ...


 

*ميرررررسي ليك يا كوكو *
*وانا كمان لما سمعتها عجبتني قوووي وحسيت بكلماها *
*نورتني يا كوكو*​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه راااااااااااااائعه ومعزيه جدا (أوقات بتوب)*

*جميله اوى يا ميرو بجد  وبجد ترنيمه روعععععععععععععععععععععععه​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه راااااااااااااائعه ومعزيه جدا (أوقات بتوب)*



رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميله اوى يا ميرو بجد وبجد ترنيمه روعععععععععععععععععععععععه​*


* ميرسي ليك يا رامي *
*بشكرك علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## caro/كارو (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جميله اوى شكرا ليكى


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

caro/كارو قال:


> جميله اوى شكرا ليكى


 

*ميرسي ليك كتير كارو *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيمه روعه ربنا يباركك يا ميرو


----------



## جيلان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر
جارى التحميل*


----------



## yousteka (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيمة حلوة جدا جدا جدا


مرررررررسي ليكي كتير يا ميرو


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## wawa_smsm (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الترنيمة بجد جميله جدا, ربنا يباركك 
وكل سنه وأنتوا طيبين


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ترنيمه روعه ربنا يباركك يا ميرو


* ميرسي ليك يا موفي *
*ومبسوطه انه الترنيمه عجبتك*
*سلام المسيح يكون معك*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر*
> *جارى التحميل*


* ميرسي ليكي يا جيجي يا حبيبتي *
*يارب تعجبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> ترنيمة حلوة جدا جدا جدا​
> 
> 
> مرررررررسي ليكي كتير يا ميرو​
> ...


* ميرسي ليكي انتي يا يويو *
*وبجد مبسوطه حبيبتي انها عجبتك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

wawa_smsm قال:


> الترنيمة بجد جميله جدا, ربنا يباركك
> وكل سنه وأنتوا طيبين


* وانت طيب وبخير *
*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## باشق مجروح (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا جدا جدا شكرااا والرب يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

باشق مجروح قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا جدا شكرااا والرب يباركك​


* ميرسي ليك باشق مجروح *
*علي مرورك الكريم*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel شكرااااااااااااااااا لكي اختي
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2008)

_ميرسى يا ميرو
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## hoon_shar (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً على الترنيمة ربنا يعوضك
اللحن جميل والاداء جميل والتوزيع جميل بس الكلمات محتاجه تتوزن كويس اخر الابيات بحيث تمشي مع قافية البيت ومع الكلمات اللي قبلها بس في الاخر ربنا يعوضك ومشكلة الكلمات دي متكرره مع الهواه اللي بيتكتبوا ترانيم وبيبقو محتاجين دراسة للشعر بسيطه علشان يقدرو يكتبو صح
الكلمات على فكرة جميله وقريبة للصلاة بس هو الوزن في اخر بعض الابيات


----------



## mero_engel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> mero_engel شكرااااااااااااااااا لكي اختي
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> 
> سلام المسيح​


* انا اللي بشكرك علي تشجيعك الدائم يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبار حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى يا ميرو​_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_​


* ميرسي ليك يا توني *
*نورتني بمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

hoon_shar قال:


> شكراً على الترنيمة ربنا يعوضك
> اللحن جميل والاداء جميل والتوزيع جميل بس الكلمات محتاجه تتوزن كويس اخر الابيات بحيث تمشي مع قافية البيت ومع الكلمات اللي قبلها بس في الاخر ربنا يعوضك ومشكلة الكلمات دي متكرره مع الهواه اللي بيتكتبوا ترانيم وبيبقو محتاجين دراسة للشعر بسيطه علشان يقدرو يكتبو صح
> الكلمات على فكرة جميله وقريبة للصلاة بس هو الوزن في اخر بعض الابيات


* ميرسي ليك كتير *
*ممكن يكون كلامك صح *
*بس انا صدقني مليش في كتابه الترانيم *
*والترنيمه دي مجرد اني سمعتها وعجبتني فا حبيت انقلهالكم*
*نورتني بمروك ورايك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Anournaj (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مششششششششششكورررررررررر على الترنيمة


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2008)

anournaj قال:


> مششششششششششكورررررررررر على الترنيمة


* مرورك نور موضوعي *
*ميرسي ليك كتير *​


----------



## twety (15 ديسمبر 2008)

رائعه جدا جدا شكرا ياقمر لتعبك


----------



## عماد سمير (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعوضك على محبتك الموضوع جميل جدا ميرسى ممكن اطلب طلب انا عاوزة ترنيمة ساعات بحس انى ريشا من غير جناح


----------



## mero_engel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> رائعه جدا جدا شكرا ياقمر لتعبك


* ميرسي يا توتا *
*المهم تكون عجبتك *​


----------



## mero_engel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

عماد سمير قال:


> الله يعوضك على محبتك الموضوع جميل جدا ميرسى ممكن اطلب طلب انا عاوزة ترنيمة ساعات بحس انى ريشا من غير جناح


ميرسي ليك يا عماد نورتني 

انا هدورلك ياعماد علي الترنيمه اللي انت عايزاها 
بس لو مستعجل 
في قسم خااااااااااص لطلبات الترانبم
*هـــــــــــنــــــــــــــــا *​


----------

